# Yummy



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Anyone dealt with this stuff?


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Aquatic Weed ID Guide


CHARA ALGAE (Chara vulgaris) This advanced form of algae is frequently mistaken for a true aquatic weed. Chara is best identified by its musky odor and gritty textures as a result of surface calcium deposits. Dense growths attach, but do not root, and may cover the entire lake bottom. Treatment...




jonesfish.com





I think you are seeing a type of filamentous algae. I grows from the bottom up inshallower areas. The more water clarity (depth of visibility) the worse it gets. Then on hot days it grows so much it can blanket an entire area.

You can kill it with copper sulfate, but do not apply to more than 25% of the total pond surface in less than six weeks, or the dead algae will cause a great biological oxygen demand and can suffocate everything in the pond.

The link above to Jones Fish Hatchery give a good pond weed ID and has method of control recommendations as well. You can start by limiting inflow of fertilizers, especially high nitrogen, and by dyeing the water to limit sunlight penetration.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks, it is on the bottom as well. Don’t recall ever having this issue in the 25 years of living here. I certainly don’t want to kill the fish off. That’s my big concern.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Looks like filamentous algae. Cutrine plus or copper sulfate will kill it. I just had to treat one of my ponds last week. I have to treat my ponds every year. I usually do half the pond, wait a couple weeks, and treat the other half if necessary. Sometimes treating half the pond is enough to take care of it all. You can get these products at TSC or Rural King.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Going to be future burgers, if Gates has his way ..... yummy


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Muddy said:


> Looks like filamentous algae. Cutrine plus or copper sulfate will kill it. I just had to treat one of my ponds last week. I have to treat my ponds every year. I usually do half the pond, wait a couple weeks, and treat the other half if necessary. Sometimes treating half the pond is enough to take care of it all. You can get these products at TSC or Rural King.


Thanks Muddy. We have a TSC in town. I’ll add this project to the ever growing list.

Side note, I started feeding last week. They were all in the corner waiting on me. The manic water temp must have been reached.


----------

